# Wow, more AI BS.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike Styler needs some emails and phone calls.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 21669.html


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

That's ridiculous, doesn't surprise me though...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

"No more public shed hunting on Antelope Island as an outfitter has proposed to the USP to collect the sheds and give a % of the money from them to the USP...
Interesting to see this happen."

I have never shed hunted on Antelope Island but I have seen some of the monsterous sheds that have come off of it. I am assuming that the USP (Utah State Parks) figure that they will get more money from selling the collected sheds than from collecting money from the marathon shed hunters. How about Mike Stylers email and phone number posted on this forum?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Another interesting note; when the island deer and sheep hunts were permitted, it was under the guise of a budget shortfall, therefor extra revenues were needed to come back to par. Turns out after all of the marbles were moved around and beans were counted there ended up being a surplus. So is fiscal increase even a viable excuse?


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

So now wait a minute some said on another post that viewtopic.php?f=61&t=35281 you didn't see any problems with a golden 'fee' key access to the island as long as you were willing to pay? How is this different?

This is my question.... if someone is willing to pay an inordinate fee (to some to some it may not be) for 24/7 access is this right? Esp. if it was done behind closed doors?

BTW--i'm not endorsing one thing or want any thing to do with the shed hunting thing personally but i would love to pay 500.00 for 24/7 photo/video opportunities. Should just a select few be able to have these opportunities to limit access and disturbance or should it be given to all? If you feel like it should be given to all anytime--how is this different than using other resources (ie big game animals) we have in the state?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

The difference I see in this is that it would be like saying we are going to ONLY allow the golden key holders to access the park and close it to the general public. This shed policy is a ripe off!! Corruption at its best!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, just another Pandora's Box.

I'm just curious as to how much is out in the open versus back room.

I guess they will not have to keep to the trails much. 

So what is the percentage back to the island?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> by Blanding_Boy » Tue Jun 28, 2011 1:01 pm
> So now wait a minute some said on another post that viewtopic.php?f=61&t=35281 you didn't see any problems with a golden 'fee' key access to the island as long as you were willing to pay? How is this different?


Maybe I am confused. Is this in reference to me? I just feel that selling antlers on a market is completely different then allowing people to find them in their natural setting. For me the fun in shed hunting is getting into the animals habitat and arriving to my own assumptions or conclusions as to what the heck the animal was doing there when it shed its antlers.

As far as the Island goes I dont see why it is closed to the public unless of course sasquatch is hiding out there and he needs a place to hide out.... :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

People shouldn't be surprised, after all we send the message such actions will be tolerated over and over. We tell them they can auction of permits for AI, where groups get their piece of the pie along with one or more outfitters. Why would the same people think allowing the same circle of 'sportsmen' to profit of another aspect of the wildlife on AI, would cause an issue? They planted the seeds years ago, now they are prepared for the harvest.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Back in the day the state had the option to buy AI or Deseret Land and Livestock. They decided that AI was the better choice. How many would pay to hunt sheds on Deseret? How many would pay more than the entrance fee to AI to hunt sheds? What do you think the going access fees would be on Deseret?

I dare say that by charging a larger fee for shed hunting on AI they would make more money than a % of what the outfitter gets for the bone. Maybe they just want fewer people wandering all over the place on AI. 

And before Tex O Bob chimes in Shed Hunting is Gay :mrgreen:


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Its about selling off the wildlife and their parts to the highest bidder. Screw the public, they dont pay the big bucks. Cant wait till they tell us we cant take pictures either...........................


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

adamsoa said:


> Its about selling off the wildlife and their parts to the highest bidder. Screw the public, they dont pay the big bucks. Cant wait till they tell us we cant take pictures either...........................


The picture thing is already in effect. You have to be licensed and insured to take pictures of wildlife in a national forest. :shock:

-DallanC


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Styler, Mike 801 538-7201 NR/Administration [email protected]


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

DallanC said:


> adamsoa said:
> 
> 
> > Its about selling off the wildlife and their parts to the highest bidder. Screw the public, they dont pay the big bucks. Cant wait till they tell us we cant take pictures either...........................
> ...


You gotta be kidding!! I mean I'll believe it when they are taking depends off 90 year old ladies before they can get on a plane!!

I'm just waiting to see pigs start flying around my house, what the heck is happening!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

adamsoa said:


> Its about selling off the wildlife and their parts to the highest bidder. Screw the public, they dont pay the big bucks...........................


Interestingly, annually they do something similar up in Jackson WY on the Elk Feedgrounds. But the Boy Scouts of America get to pick up the sheds. And then they auction off the sheds in downtown Jackson on the "Square". I think the BSA and the Park Service share the proceeds, can't remember for sure.

I think that would be the way to go. I propose the UWN, the UWC, MM, and the SFW get together each spring and manage the shed hunt on AI. Proceeds go to improvements to deer winter range.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Now shed hunting is even GAYER!


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > The picture thing is already in effect. You have to be licensed and insured to take pictures of wildlife in a national forest. :shock:
> ...


It mostly pertains to professional photographers and filmmakers, but yeah, permits and fees are required to take photos or shoot video in national parks and forest if they're going to be used for commercial purposes.

More information: http://www.steves-digicams.com/knowledg ... uired.html

Yeah, it's asinine.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know the details but this feels dirty! & If this realy did not go open for bid then it's just plane gross. How does this create a win win? All I can see out of this is more hatred towards outfitters creating a greater division amongst all us who love hunting and the outdoors.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

huntinco said:


> I don't know the details but this feels dirty! & If this realy did not go open for bid then it's just plane gross. How does this create a win win? All I can see out of this is more hatred towards outfitters creating a greater division amongst all us who love hunting and the outdoors.


All by design, the power players benefit from division. When/if sportsmen were to ever get united, these pinheads would scurry like ****roaches.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think Goob's right we should all get together and sing cum-by-ya wile the word AROUND US GOES TO HELL IN A HAND BASKET. :mrgreen: 

I think this open display of auctioning the public's resources, so that a bloated government stay afloat. It's appalling!

I personally would like to see our leaders tighten there own belts like so many of our fellow Americans have in recent years. And manage what remains of public property with the respect for the land and the people that live on it. 

I fear that one day, maybe too late we will all realize the Public property, paid for and maintained with tax payer money is slowly being auctioned off to the highest bidder. Progress?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Shed hunting, an activity that a few call recreation, is/has become nothing more than business and the pillaging of a natural resource from public property by unregulated businesses is not good. I am not sure that what the P&R people are proposing is the best way but I do believe the public deserves to be the biggest winner in the selling of this resource. I always worry about deals that are made behind closed doors and our vigilance in this issue is needed to protect the publics interest. Yes, write and call the principals and let them know, if nothing else, that we are watching and demanding a solution that most benefits the public and the animals involved.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

RUMOR!!

This had me fired up and so I called Mike. He said no rights have been granted to an Outfitter for this. He said that every year they do have a day where everyone lines up and pays $25 for the chance to shed hunt AI. They limit it to 100 people.

If someone has hard facts lets see them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> RUMOR!!
> 
> This had me fired up and so I called Mike. He said no rights have been granted to an Outfitter for this. He said that every year they do have a day where everyone lines up and pays $25 for the chance to shed hunt AI. They limit it to 100 people.
> 
> If someone has hard facts lets see them.


Interesting. Did he say how the 100 people were chosen?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> I think Goob's right we should all get together and sing cum-by-ya wile the word AROUND US GOES TO HELL IN A HAND BASKET. :mrgreen:
> 
> .....................................


Yeah, *Tree* will play the guitar and I will sing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Call Mike again and ask him if he has granted rights to an outfitter to have free range of the island. Shed hunters ousted? Not sure and never claimed to be. Outfitter given special privileges? Done deal.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, I'll play it in B#.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Goob, I'll play it in B#.


Is that B flat? I'm good with that.

Can we do "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall"? Now that I don't drink I woulod like to see if I could get all the way thru it.

A sidebar:

I wish they (both UT and WY) would manage, uh...mismanage to some, sheds the same as they do the animal itself....have a shed hunting drawing and/or give out preference points. It's not a perfect plan, but it would give the average-Joe shed-head a better, or more equal, opportunity to participate.

I was thinking; the Wyoming Supreme Court ruled that Wyoming owns the big game within their boundaries. So I wonder; does Wyoming own the sheds, the drops? Wyoming has been careful to limit their shed-hunting laws to public lands.

Shed hunting should not be complicated.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Goob, I'll play it in B#.
> ...


Nope, B sharp, it's my second favorite key.......... E sharp is my first.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> .................
> 
> Nope, B sharp, it's my second favorite key.......... E sharp is my first.


Oh, b flat is just _b_ then. I took guitar lessons 45 years ago. Only thing I learned was that I suck.

Hey, are these people gonna pick up sheds on foot; like walking? I have a shed-head friend from Heber City that walks, but he's crazy. :O•-:

I'm sure that in Wyoming you have to be on a motorized vehicle to pick up sheds.

ok, ok, I'll go away


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No hay un b sharp, Señor goob.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob, Tree's messin wich ya, he really means drop b# tunin on the guitar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya know, my son took my guitar when he went off to college and then pawned it....which has nothing to do with picking up sheds on Antelope Island.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to worry Goob, that old 63 Strat ain't worth much more than a few grand now anyway. And frankly, talk of shed hunting is a lot less interestin than talk of old guitars lost to pawn shops.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to worry Goob, that old 63 Strat ain't worth much more than a few grand now anyway. And frankly, talk of shed hunting is a lot less interestin than talk of old guitars lost to pawn shops.


Ah, ha, ha, ha....dangit. This was an acoustical Martin, black, with a big crack coming out from under the pick guard. A friend of my dad give it to us. It sounded great...except when I played it.

Ah...antelope shed their horns and then eat them, true story.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"In the Jailhouse Now" fellers, neighborhood of B.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> "In the Jailhouse Now" fellers, neighborhood of B.


Yeah, lets do YouTube, on our wheelers, with our guitars, picking up sheds and singing.

Oh.......I don't have a wheeler, or a guitar; can't sing, and I'm not an antler gatherer.

eyegottagomakanudderpotacoughee


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I wish they (both UT and WY) would manage, uh...mismanage to some, sheds the same as they do the animal itself....have a shed hunting drawing and/or give out preference points. It's not a perfect plan, but it would give the average-Joe shed-head a better, or more equal, opportunity to participate.
> 
> Shed hunting should not be complicated.


Great idea!!! That way we could make up for the lost revenue from Option #2, ie: $10 Drawing Application Fee, $25 Personal Permit Fee w/ daily limit of 4 deer sheds and 2 elk sheds, possession limit of 8 deer sheds and 4 elk sheds and no selling allowed OR $10 Drawing Application Fee, $500 Commercial Permit Fee w/ daily limit of 4 deer sheds and 2 elk sheds, possession limit of 100 total sheds (which must be individually tagged) and selling allowed with a 10% special Utah Wildlife sales tax.

See how easy that was? Not complicated at all!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to worry Goob, that old 63 Strat ain't worth much more than a few grand now anyway. And frankly, talk of shed hunting is a lot less interestin than talk of old guitars lost to pawn shops.


63 strat? Na, It was a 59 Martin... :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they (both UT and WY) would manage, uh...mismanage to some, sheds the same as they do the animal itself....have a shed hunting drawing and/or give out preference points. It's not a perfect plan, but it would give the average-Joe shed-head a better, or more equal, opportunity to participate.
> ...


That was easy. Both of your ideas are OK but there should be an ATV use permit of $1,000,000, and of course a $10 habitat stamp.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

[/quote]That was easy. Both of your ideas are OK but there should be an ATV use permit of $1,000,000, and of course a $10 habitat stamp.[/quote]

Plus your online antler gathering ethics course permit. Which will only cost you say another $10.00, your ATV certificate $10.00, your stay on the trails only certificate $10.00, your watch out for the wild flowers certificate $10.00, your don't shoot the coyote's/wolves certificate 10,000.00.

Not finding any shed antlers after jumping through all those hoops. (PRICELESS!)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seriously, and again, I think shed hunting should be regulated similar to the way they regulate the animal, i.e. deer. elk. Good or bad, my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, with markets being what they are, I think it's a good idea as well. It's taxing our resources having people out in the field that have big incentive, whether it be gathering up antlers, killing elk or catching clients fish. It can bring out some bad human characteristics and actions that eventually need to be regulated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Unfortunately, with markets being what they are, I think it's a good idea as well. It's taxing our resources having people out in the field that have big incentive, whether it be gathering up antlers, killing elk or catching clients fish. It can bring out some bad human characteristics and actions that eventually need to be regulated.


Yeah, I agree. Like I said, the Boy Scouts (and the Refuge personnel) have control of the elk drops on the Nation Elk Feedgrounds. The sheds are collected, bundled by size, and then sold at an auction during Jackson's Elkfest. The auction and Elkfest is a big deal, a festival that's been going on for years. 80% of the auction proceeds go back into the Refuge and 20% goes to the local BSA.

I always had mixed feelings about the event; I think John Q Public should have some of it. Then on the other hand they pick up litter on the refuge and much of the work that goes into the event is volunteered.

Maybe they could do something like that on a small scale on Antelope Island. Get UWC to sponsor it.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> UT Elk Stalker said:
> 
> 
> > RUMOR!!
> ...


First come, first served.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="UT Elk Stalker":15nke3v5]RUMOR!!
> ...


First come, first served.[/quote:15nke3v5]

interesting, thanks


----------



## richsumm (Feb 28, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> UT Elk Stalker said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


interesting, thanks[/quote:2aucrvi2]

They have you put your name on an index card and then draw out of box, and then they decided that they would let everyone there go anyway so it was just under 150 people each day this year, where as last year it was about 80 each day. An extra $25 per person and $9 per vehicle...who could turn that down?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum richsumm!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing with Antelope Island that is getting left out of this discussion is the reality of just how many sheds there really are out there. The deer herd is only about 200 strong, and of those, about 100 bucks. And of those, 10-20 are mature to the point of having huge racks. Sure, there are some huge deer, but there are not the masses you'll find at Jackson Hole or DLL feed lots. Kind of like Hardware Ranch - sure there are elk there, but according to the folks up there, there are really only 12-15 mature bulls that come in each winter. 

So all this fuss over two dozen antlers? Really? It ought to be one of those things that anyone can go out and find them and keep them. Period. No drawing. No special treatment. Nothing. If you find one, then good luck to you. And follow the rest of the park rules while you are at it. Period.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Thing with Antelope Island that is getting left out of this discussion is the reality of just how many sheds there really are out there. The deer herd is only about 200 strong, and of those, about 100 bucks. And of those, 10-20 are mature to the point of having huge racks. Sure, there are some huge deer, but there are not the masses you'll find at Jackson Hole or DLL feed lots. Kind of like Hardware Ranch - sure there are elk there, but according to the folks up there, there are really only 12-15 mature bulls that come in each winter.
> 
> So all this fuss over two dozen antlers? Really? It ought to be one of those things that anyone can go out and find them and keep them. Period. No drawing. No special treatment. Nothing. If you find one, then good luck to you. And follow the rest of the park rules while you are at it. Period.


No, I understand that. But note that the big non-typical buck that was out there the last few winters is worth a lot of doe (sorry 'bout that). Like I said I feel the sheds should be manged like the hunt. If there's 20 good bucks, manage the shed hunt for 20 good bucks. The Elk Feedgrounds is just an example and a good example IMHO.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I have no concept of how much money a guy can get for shed antlers.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Way too much!


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

It's kind of hard to picture something improving with more government regulation. 

So...I'm wondering what the deal is here. Has anyone confirmed that this IS or is NOT a true thing? Has this actually happened or is this just a big rumor? 

BTW...sheds are worth money in the same way that wild game is a means of delivering meat to a humble home. You may nab a nice set of sheds to mount or trade that fetch a high amount, but the net return for most guys can't be more than the gas, food, and time spent pursuing them. That's part of what's wrong with this whole thing. It should be about fun.


----------

